# q: What would entice you to use an online cloth merchants?



## Rian Taylor (Dec 6, 2009)

*Ladies and Gents*, https://www.huddersfieldcloth.com is an online cloth merchants service dedicated to serving Tailors worldwide, its a site due to go live on mid december - *we really need your advice and input*. What would you like to see from our site, is it variety, speed of delivery, cheap costs, special offers, additional products? You decide and discuss. This service is being designed by Tailors for Tailors, so you advice is invaluable. Tell us what you would like. Thanx.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

1) Wrong forum. "Forum: White Tie. A discussion of music, theatre, opera, literature, cinema, the arts!"
2) I can smell spam here, aka blatant advertising.


----------

